# The Intelligence of the Poodle



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

It's a wonder to behold.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

It's amazing seeing them think and work things out!
They are truly amazing creatures!

BTW.. Vegas is maturing into an absolutely handsome young lad!! 
You have him looking great, and he is just so beautiful


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ohhh so cute!!! He is growing so BIG too!!! Clever boy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a little smarty pant!!! Cute as can be!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

He's a smart boy! 

Do you happen to know how tall he is now?


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Vegas is so bright and beautiful. I love the way poodles sit so erectly and are so attentive.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks guys! ^^ I'm still tweeking the groom, Jak, it changes a little every week, lol.

I'm not sure how tall he is right now.. I need to weigh him and measure him. :x I've never measured a dog before though.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

That is awesome! Vegas is such a smart boy!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Thanks guys! ^^ I'm still tweeking the groom, Jak, it changes a little every week, lol.
> 
> I'm not sure how tall he is right now.. I need to weigh him and measure him. :x I've never measured a dog before though.


you measure from the floor to the top of their withers (their shoulders). you know they say poodles have the ability to reason things out as well as a 3 yrs old child.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Jessie's Mom said:


> you measure from the floor to the top of their withers (their shoulders). you know they say poodles have the ability to reason things out as well as a 3 yrs old child.


Then in that case he is about 20 inches tall!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Look at that little smarty trying to reason things out! You're right, poodles are so intelligent! Vegas is such a handsome boy, too!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

amazing how smaart they are! he is a doll!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He is a very crafty fellow. I love the part where he plays on your sympathy first to see if you will get it for him.

My late toy, Katie, actually learned to use her paws and mouth together to get the balloon. I have a feeling he will too. Vegas is really looking like a handsome young man.

I really enjoyed the video.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

BFF said:


> He is a very crafty fellow. I love the part where he plays on your sympathy first to see if you will get it for him.
> 
> My late toy, Katie, actually learned to use her paws and mouth together to get the balloon. I have a feeling he will too. Vegas is really looking like a handsome young man.
> 
> I really enjoyed the video.


Well it'll have to be another balloon.. because I yanked this one down to get his attention and he got it.. and killed it. ^^


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

did he get scared when he popped it? lololol - i think jessie would RUN!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, my foxy kills balloons too. Dunno what she'd do with a helium one, but normal ones she bounces and chases until she can corner it enough to bite it and kill it.... lol!

wow, 20 inches already!? He's gonna be a big boy!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Too funny he killed it! I guess he had a 'blast'!

I'm crackin myself up. I'm just glad he had so much fun.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_It was fascinating to watch him try to reason out how to get the balloon down! He's such a lovely boy!
_


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> wow, 20 inches already!? He's gonna be a big boy!


Lol you think so? What size is average for a 20 week old standard?

And thanks guys!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

You can just see the wheels turning in his head....so smart!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

aint he a smarty pants!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

:rofl:WOW that is just too much LOL


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Hope you guys enjoyed it! ^^


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

he's very pretty!


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

I remember Harley did this with a balloon we had at my dads birthday party.. in the end he just kept pulling the balloon round like it was his very on dog on a leash... was very cute!


----------

